# Memo to Autotrail - Trigano



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I note with great interest that SwiftGroup are monitoring this site, and have replied to customer concerns.
Maybe little comfort for those who have had problems with a Swift product, and not had them sorted.
I had a Bessacarr 445 pre-owned, and had no real problem with the conversion - and did receive good service from SwiftGroup when needed.

But my real point is - How about Autotrail/Trigano following SwiftGroups lead?
Everyone kows that the Tribute has had a few (mostly minor) issues, possible due to rushing product out without proper inspections and QA.

It's not a bad vehicle though, and for the price there is nothing else to compare.
I liken it to a bottle of wine - A good Chianti from a reliable vineyard may cost a few quid but will go down well.
BUT a if a similar wine was produced in - say - a Monastery, by people who maybe did not have master wine maker as their first career choice - maybe it would be a good enough wine to drink, but a bit rustic, a few rough edges, but with the potential to be really really good.

SO AUTOTRAIL - you know the issues, someone at Autotrail must have been on this site - maybe it's time for you to answer some of the issues that have been raised here before the Tribute gains an undeserved poor reputation.
It should have won the panel van award on it's looks and price, and probably would have done if the rough edges had been attended to.
You have a faithful following, and want to retain customers when the next Tribute comes out.
It has the potential to be a great van.
SO - how about it - show us that you care.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

having had to deal with Autotrail with problems (mainly major) with our Grand Frontier, I can vouch that they don't care!   
Ken


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Agree with that,
Norman


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Well if they do lower themselves to monitor if my van is written off I will flatly refuse the new Tribute having read the posts.


----------

